# Rabbit meat



## CrissyCriss (Jan 17, 2016)

I know this may sound like a silly question. I want to know if different rabbit breeds taste better than another. Like ducks,  Muscovy are delishious so are mallards. Both taste better to me than the Pekin duck. So does any other rabbit breeds taste better than the other? If so which ones? I'm looking into getting some NZ to raise for meat.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 17, 2016)

Well, I've eaten Californians and New Zealands and not noticed any difference.  Right now I'm raising some Production White crosses and they taste like all the other rabbit I've had.  I don't think I've seen anything in print about one rabbit breed tasting different from another rabbit breed.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 23, 2016)

I have eaten 6 different breeds and some mixes and to me domestic rabbit tastes the same. Have been raising and eating rabbit for around 8 years.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2016)

Which breeds have you found to provide the best meat to bone ratio? Is there a "best" breed WRT fat content in the meat or is it all typically very lean and have drying out tendencies when cooked?


----------



## Ebers (Feb 1, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Which breeds have you found to provide the best meat to bone ratio? Is there a "best" breed WRT fat content in the meat or is it all typically very lean and have drying out tendencies when cooked?


I've personally had the best luck "meat to bone ratio" with a cross of a californian buck over nz does but that's just my personal experience


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 1, 2016)

I agree with @Ebers 
In the past this was our experience too. Currently I am just using NZW, but that was out of convenience.
I think the ratio e get is close to 55%-60% I usually have a live weight of 5Lbs and dressed out weight of 2-1/2 to 3Lbs.
That is with debones parts except the legs, and including the liver, kidneys, and heart.

And, yes. Ours are very lean with drying out tendencies. We often flour and fry in olive oil. If you prefer no flour you can still use olive oil and a lid n your pan. Slow-cooked in crock pot is good in adding the meat into "chicken dinner" recipes. SLow-cooked works good if adding barbecue sauce. Wrapped in bacon and oven baked retains moisture. A baking pan with a little water and tented in foil helps, and grilling is good too.

One of my hobbies is gourmet cooking or Southern style cooking


----------

